# First Bicycle Swap meet in Asbury park NJ east coast!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 16, 2015)

First bicycle swap meet in Asbury park Nj. Please call to reserve your spot and bring your table plus bicyles and parts.  There will be venders coming. Plus there are lots of bicycles and parts from A-Z there you never know what you'll find or come up with.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 19, 2015)

Crap that's the day my wife is retiring from the Zoo .....HMMM what kind of wild story can I tell her as to why I cant be their........


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 19, 2015)

Well that suxs Bikejunk sorry to hear that....you can always tell her you'll be there in spirit cause you have to go to another zoo for a grand opening lol!!


----------



## nj_shore (Jan 29, 2015)

Awesome shop, should be a great time.  I will be selling some prewar parts and bringing some awesome bicycles to sell.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 1, 2015)

how was the show any photos?


----------



## nj_shore (Feb 1, 2015)

You got it--  

Good meet, BMX & track/road bikes were popular.  A lot of used parts for sale, but not so much pre-60's.  I met Reed (underground bicycles), had some good stuff and an asset to the community.  

The elgin was sold.  Repaint, my buddy who sold it put the light together.  Pretty cool.  Wish I got more pictures.....


----------



## nj_shore (Feb 1, 2015)




----------

